# GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???



## defPlaya (29. Juni 2015)

*GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Hallo Luftprofis!
Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1. Nur wird diese bei den Standarteinstellungen und ohne Oc im geschlossenen Gehäuse 74c warm, im offenen 72c und sehr laut. Ich frage mich warum? Ich habe mein Gehäuse komplett neu verkabelt und alle Kabel verlegt welche ich konnte. Als Gehäuse nutze ich ein Antec P183. Mit meiner alten Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II hatte ich nicht so eine heftige Lautstärke.

könnt ihr mir helfen? Sonst schicke ich die Grafikkarte zurück und bestelle mir eine MSI oder Palit. 
Danke euch!
 Hier ein Bild: Es sind alles 120mm Lüfter!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Das liegt daran das die Karte so warm wird. Die aktuell 3 getesteten aus dem Print, sind bei der Temp oder Wärmer. Aber die MSI Gaming 6G ist nur halb so laut. 
Finde es aber verrückt warum alle so entsetzt gucken das die Karte 74°C hat. Das haben die OC karten der 980 auch. Aber die G1 Gaming ist schon echt laut.

den Bericht zu deiner Karte kannst du in den aktuellen Print nachlesen. Steht genau drin was du fest gestellt hast. 
Schnell, "heiz",  Laut.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Eventuell mal versuchen die Spannung und vielleicht auch den Takt etwas zu senken.


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eventuell mal versuchen die Spannung und vielleicht auch den Takt etwas zu senken.



Hmm aber ich wollte ja die Leistung haben deswegen habe ich mir auch so eine Grafikkarte gekauft!

Aber Grundsätzlich ist gegen meinen Airflow im Gehäuse nicht zu sagen oder?


----------



## Wanderer1980 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



XeT schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das die Karte so warm wird. Die aktuell 3 getesteten aus dem Print, sind bei der Temp oder Wärmer. Aber die MSI Gaming 6G ist nur halb so laut.
> Finde es aber verrückt warum alle so entsetzt gucken das die Karte 74°C hat. Das haben die OC karten der 980 auch. Aber die G1 Gaming ist schon echt laut.
> 
> den Bericht zu deiner Karte kannst du in den aktuellen Print nachlesen. Steht genau drin was du fest gestellt hast.
> Schnell, "heiz",  Laut.



woher hast du diese angabe betreffend der msi gaming 980ti?


----------



## matthias135 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

ja woher? 
hast du auch was zur Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme?


----------



## ColorMe (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Aus der Print. Schrieb er doch bereits...


----------



## Leickpolo (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Hi, habe auch eine 980 Ti G1 @ 1,4 ghz (standard vcore) laufen.Die Karte bleibt nach 2 std zocken (GTA 5,Ryse) meiner Meinung nach ganz angenehm von der Lautstärke,kann es echt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



Leickpolo schrieb:


> Hi, habe auch eine 980 Ti G1 @ 1,4 ghz (standard vcore) laufen.Die Karte bleibt nach 2 std zocken (GTA 5,Ryse) meiner Meinung nach ganz angenehm von der Lautstärke,kann es echt nicht nachvollziehen.



Mit wieviel Rpm drehen den deine Lüfter?


----------



## Leickpolo (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Max 2033 rpm (48%) real Boost 1354 mhz stock in ryse alles max. Settings 99% Gpu Auslastung.


----------



## DummBazz (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



Leickpolo schrieb:


> Max 2033 rpm (48%) real Boost 1354 mhz stock in ryse alles max. Settings 99% Gpu Auslastung.



Bei wieviel grad?


----------



## XeT (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Also dann hast du wohl mega Glück pcgh hat 62% und 73grad


----------



## DummBazz (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



XeT schrieb:


> Also dann hast du wohl mega Glück pcgh hat 62% und 73grad



Gpu oder rpm? 
Falls gpu auslastung, da würde meine g1 ca 65 grad machen


----------



## MfDoom (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Hmm aber ich wollte ja die Leistung haben deswegen habe ich mir auch so eine Grafikkarte gekauft!
> 
> Aber Grundsätzlich ist gegen meinen Airflow im Gehäuse nicht zu sagen oder?


Da ist halt nicht soviel "Flow"


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Wie kann ich den verbessern? Nur durch ein neues Gehäuse?


----------



## MfDoom (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

oder schnellere und lautere Lüfter. Du könntest einen in die Tür bauen der der Graka frische Luft bringt, ka ob das soviel bringt weil die warme Luft nicht weg kann. Ein Silverstone Raven2 oder so Fortress 2 sollte ziemlich gut für solche Karten sein.

Zur Not tuts auch ein Ventilator vors offene Gehäuse


----------



## Darkscream (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Abgesehen davon das 74°C gar nicht heiß ist kannst du gar nix dagegen machen, weil die Karten eben so heiß werden.
Ist gaanz normal - schau: FÃ¼nf Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Falls jemand den ganzen Vergleichstest durchschmökern möchte: PCGH 08/2015:  "Retro"-Hardware im Test, PCGH-Windows-10-Guide, Fury X und Radeon 300,  Core i7-5775C, GTX-980/Ti-Marktübersicht u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Risen 2

Die G1 Gaming wird in der Tat laut, lauter als die Vergleichskarten, da die Lüftersteuerung auf zu niedrige Temperturwerte abzielt. Die stattliche TDP von 300 Watt macht es dem Design nicht einfach, aber immerhin führt all das zu einem stabilen, hohen Boost.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ion (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Die G1 wurde ja auch nicht gebaut um leise zu sein. Das ist ein OC Modell mit erhöhtem Power Target. Natürlich wird die heiß und laut, von nichts kommt nichts.
Das wäre, als würdest du dir einen Porsche kaufen und dich dann wundern warum die Kiste so schnell fährt. 

Wenn es leiser werden soll hilft nur Undervolting vs. eigene Lüfterkurve vs. Power Target runterstellen.


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Naja das ist alles nichts für mich. Wollte eigentlich eine Grafikkarte, die schnell ist und einigermaßen leise. Ich erwarte ja nicht völlige ruhe aber es muss auch kein Fön für über 700 Euro im Gehäuse stecken. Ich erkundige mich mal, wie leise die MSI G6 oder die Palit ist. Danke euch trotzdem für die Diskussionen.


----------



## XeT (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Msi halbe lautstärke also die kannst nehmen.


----------



## bisonigor (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



XeT schrieb:


> Msi halbe lautstärke also die kannst nehmen.


Ist PT bei MSI auch höher? Mein Print hab ich noch nicht, weil der Post streikt.


----------



## XeT (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

War glaub ich nicht erhöht, kann erst wieder heute abend nachsehen. Boost war aber nicht so gravierend schlechter.


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Gigabyte macht doch das einzig richtige, die verkaufen ihre Karten auch nach Saudi Arabien, da hat´s im Sommer mal 45°C. Da muss das Ding kühlen, und 2.100U/min sind doch noch ruhig.


----------



## bisonigor (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Mir ist Eigentlich egal wie laut die ist, sonder Garantie bei Kühlertausch und die  Leistung sind mir wichtig ,  sprich PT und Stromversorgung.


----------



## XeT (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Also in Saudi Arabien haben die Leute wohl kein Geld für eine Klimaanlage aber fürs zocken?


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Man beachte den Temperaturunterschied zwischen der Raum- und Außentemperatur.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Gigabyte macht doch das einzig richtige, die verkaufen ihre Karten auch nach Saudi Arabien, da hat´s im Sommer mal 45°C. Da muss das Ding kühlen, und 2.100U/min sind doch noch ruhig.


Warum schließt ihr immer von euch auf alle anderen Und wenn der TE und sogar PCGH-Raff feststellen, das die Karte "ab Werk" laut ist, glaube ich denen das auch.

*@TE:* die Inno3D HerkuleZ X3 und die MSI Gaming sollen recht leise sein, auch die EVGA ACX 2.0+ ist wohl ruhiger wie die G1.

Gruß


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Ich kenne das Video, und die Gigabyte ist lauter als alle anderen. Die haben damals von der HD7970 zur GTX 780Ti was richtig gemacht, aber irgendwie haben die jetzt wohl einen Rückschritt hingelegt. 

Die Inno3D hat auch 115,35°C an den Spannungswandlern.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die Inno3D hat auch 115,35°C an den Spannungswandlern.


Stimmt, da lag wohl die Prio auf einer möglichst leisen Karte. Man könnte bei der Inno3D den Lüfter ja schneller drehen lassen... Zur Gigabyte G1 gibts ja von zukosan hier einen eigenen Fred:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...te-gtx980-ti-gaming-g1-erfahrungsbericht.html 
diesen hat der TE ja auch schon fleißig besucht. Die G1 von zukosan läuft laut seiner Aussage mit 50% Luffispeed (bei ihm zumindest) recht ruhig und wird auch nicht sehr warm...

Gruß


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Hast Du am Gehäuseboden die Möglichkeit einen Lüfter einblasend zu montieren?

Wenn ja, ausprobieren und Temps beobachten.


----------



## defPlaya (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Hi, nein ist leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Leickpolo (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: GTX 980 Ti G1 zu heiß = schlechter Airflow???*

Wie gesagt meine G1 ist auch ok von der Lautstärke.Sie ist aus dem Gehäuse heraus wahrnehmbar,aber ich würde sie nicht als laut bezeichnen.Sie macht auch ohne Probleme 1500 mhz mit.


----------

